# Termite Damage...



## Po'Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all. I have two outbuildings at my place. One is a stick framed garage on a concrete footer, and the other is an open pole barn. I have found termite damage on the sole plates, and some vertical corners of the garage, as well as the nailers on the barn. I was very concerned finding this earlier in the year, and hoped I had no damage to the house. The basement in the house is unfinished, so I checked all framing members and rim joist areas all which seem to be fine. I did however find damage to a very concentrated area around the toilet flanges where that had leaked over the years, (about 12" square) on the first layer of subfloor which is 3/4" by 11" pine boards. There are no mud tubes or trails anywhere in the basement, and not even on the wood in that area. I can only assume it is old damage. I can't very well justify tearing all my walls open to inspect the damage, but I can do a thorough check of the framing members in the attic, as well as basement. The walls are my concern as I cannot inspect them. I tend to overthink, and do everything overkill, but this definitely concerns me. The house is brick veneer circa 1969. The fact that the damage around the toilet flange is so concentrated (only a small area on one board) seems strange to me. Any opinions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where your located has a lot to do with what species of temites your dealing with.
Why have you not called a real exterminator for a free inspection?
Trying to DIY spot treat is never going to work.


----------



## Po'Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Where your located has a lot to do with what species of temites your dealing with.
> Why have you not called a real exterminator for a free inspection?
> Trying to DIY spot treat is never going to work.


 I have spoken with my pest control guy about the garage/barn and basically the only reason I haven't had a treatment was it was going to cost around 1300. I have no intentions of spot treatment, or doing it myself. However, I DID have a termite inspection before buying the home by another pest control company, and they found nothing. At the time however, insulation between the joists made the subfloor not visible, and the damage is so small and minute, that I'm not sure anyone would have noticed it anyway. To me, other than inspecting what is clearly visible, I'm not sure how much value I would put in MOST termite inspections. I suppose I'm asking about the nature of the termite, more so than what to do about it. Also, in my area, I'm not sure I know how to tell which pest guys know what they are talking about.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

are you sure it is termite damage? maybe other WDO? do you have a picture? Perhaps there was a moisture issue around the toilet contributing to the damage? any water marks on the wood? hows the moisture level of the wood itself?


----------



## Po'Boy (Apr 29, 2015)

Gustavas said:


> are you sure it is termite damage? maybe other WDO? do you have a picture? Perhaps there was a moisture issue around the toilet contributing to the damage? any water marks on the wood? hows the moisture level of the wood itself?


 No picture, but yes. The damage was very small, and concentrated to a very small area where the toilet had leaked on and off for the past 50 years. One plank of subfloor about a foot long. No I'm not sure it was termites, as the holes in the wood were small, and clean. No mud, frass, etc. to be found anywhere near. I have no idea what it was, but assumed termites due to the extensive damage in my shop building out behind the house.


----------

